# Alternative to PUL Diaper Covers?



## mrs.rich (Feb 3, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with fleece, wool or vinyl diaper covers? Any recommendations? I feel like an idiot because I bought a bunch of Flip covers second hand and they all failed after just a few months - now we're stuck with leaky diapers and my kids both have some kind of viral ick so I'm eager for a fix. I'm really leery of PUL covers now and even kind of scared to get the hidden PUL pocket diapers since it doesn't seem to be that reliable. I have prefolds and am ok with snappis and covers, I just don't know what covers to pick. Any suggestions you guys might have would be great. Thanks!


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

i've moved this over to diapering.


----------



## weezix (Feb 5, 2009)

if you're up for it, wool is a great alternative. i'm due with baby #4 this winter and am planning to do mostly wool covers. i'm knitting my own longies right now. you don't have to wash them very often, but when you do, they need to be washed by hand.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

I have experience with all of those.

Wool is a little more time-consuming, but works very well. They're not as easy because you can't just throw them in the wash with the diapers, but really it's a quick swish in the sink to wash, and then lanolize once in a while, which sounds more difficult than it is (melt a little bit of lanolin in the sink, soak the cover and let it dry).

Fleece covers work pretty well - they do get a bit "humid" when the diaper inside is wet, but that is a good thing because you know it's time for a change.

Both fleece and wool are quite bulky though - I tend to use them at home mostly.

Vinyl - I wouldn't recommend. Not only is vinyl more toxic, but it's not as breathable, and won't last even as long as PUL.

You may want to investigate other PUL covers (although I've had no problem with the Flips - perhaps the original owner always put them in the dryer?). I hear Weehuggers are good.


----------



## is it puppies? (Oct 30, 2009)

DD is only 3 months but I love my PUL. I haven't had much luck with wool and it takes a lot of work.


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

I definitely preferred wool & fleece to PUL. I didn't have a lot of outright laminate failures, but it wasn't breathable enough for my dd. And as weird as it sounds, my super soaker heavy wetter had fewer leaks with wool and fleece. Even though they don't have a waterproof layer, they never failed like the PUL sometimes did (getting really wet around the legs and then wicking onto clothing). I didn't mind hand washing the wool, it just soaked in the sink until I remembered to toss it on a towel. Both styles are easy to make yourself to save money if needed.


----------



## NewMoonMum (Aug 18, 2010)

I second the wool idea. If it sounds like to much, ITA with Perdita-maybe bite the bullet and buy just a few new PUL covers. We used new covers (Thirsties) and never had any issues with them.
Good luck!!


----------



## heatherr30 (Aug 7, 2010)

Fleece is more leaky than wool, it only works if you don't let the diapers get too wet and avoid pressure points (like car seats). But a good option if you would rather be more vigilant about diaper changes than spend extra time washing the cover. And I love that it's breathable--less rash than with PUL.

I have NEVER had a PUL cover leak (barring when the diaper got too wet and it started seeping out the legs) and I almost NEVER put them in the dryer. I used Nature Babies (from the UK). My advice if you want to use PUL is to get a better quality PUL cover.


----------



## e_roehm23 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, I second not putting the PUL in the drier. Some say you can, but i find the high heat that it takes to get the dipes dry is not good for PUL. My personal fave is the Bummies Super Whisper Wrap, and the Bummis (pull on) whisper pant. Anything with hidden PUL I'd stay away from cause they're known for having leaks.

Lastly, if you bought the flip covers used, it's hard telling how that person cared for them. I like buying dipes, etc. used, but that is the risk you take.

Oh, and wool is great!!


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I love wool but don't have much.
I use Thirsties covers almost all the time. They are thin and flexible but I have never had a leak. I don't dry them in the dryer either and I wipe them with water or a diaper wipe each time they get pee on them.

ETA...DH had leaks a couple times because he didn't get the diaper tucked in all the way! He learned quickly, though.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

We use fitteds with fleece pants (longies) during the day- no separate cover. This is the trimmest way to use fleece, ime. This is my fave. We change at every pee. You do need decently absorbant diapers if you don't want leaks down the leg, or wicking through the fleece.
For outings, we use pocket diapers- we've not had a leak in a pocket diaper in a very long time. I think we just had to figure out what we liked, and we out the rest. We use pockets if we have company that might hold ds. We usually don't get wet with the fitted/longies combo, but our fitteds are thin, and if he has a big pee, you can feel the dampness through the fleece. Doesn't bother me (you don't actually get wet), but it might bother others.
For nights we use a "trifolded" flat laid in either a pul cover or a Swaddlebees fleece cover. The swaddlebees cover is quite trim for fleece, but I don't think it would stay on securely very well during the day. I could be wrong, though.

eta- you can use any thick fleece pants as covers. They have to be 100% polyester. I find that sometimes the elastic band gets damp if you don't use absorbent enough diapers. For that reason, I prefer WAHM longies, but I have lots of Old Navy type fleece pants that work well.


----------

